# wilderness system commander 120



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

Anybody have one of these that could give me their opinion of it? Been thinking about getting a Kayak for fishing/duck hunting and it looks like a good option for me just wanted to know if anyone has used one and any pros and cons of it.
Thanks


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

I only demoed one on Alum, courtesy of "The Outdoor Source". My impression was that it was rather slow and did not really have that kayak feeling. However, for hunting I'd say it may be the best choice. This, or the Ultimate from Native.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Yeah, I have a Native Ultimate, and it would probably be a good hunting boat--virtually impossible to tip and a lot of space for gear. You can also get camo top covers for the Ultimate which might be good for the duck hunting. The Commander may have those too.


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

I highly recommend the Wildy Sys Comm. That is my go to fishing boat once the water starts to cool down (usually use a sit on top in warmer water). The Native Watercraft Ultimate is a good choice too for what you want to do, but the ability to slide the seat under a raised seat in the Commander puts it a notch ahead. Sitting a bit higher helps sight fishing, (duck hunting too I would imagine), etc. 

You are a bit of a drive from Whitewater Warehouse in Dayton, but we have them available for demo (river behind shop) and purchase.


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks guys I'll check out the Native ultimate it's good to know Outdoor source demos those boats at Alum i'm really close to that lake.

Checked out the native ultimate looks great i think either boat would fit my needs I'd like to do a side by side demo gotta see if i can work that out before it gets to cold Thanks again guys


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Bunker,

Just as an FYI: I have a used 12' Wilderness Systems Commander in red that I'm looking to sell. (I should make a thread...) It's a great boat, I want something more maneuvarable in very small streams and heavier rapids. PM me if you'd like to take a look at it sometime.


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Bunker,

Take a look at the NuCanoe it is very stable and even has a hunting blind kit. I have one and no complaints with fishing or duck hunting.

http://www.nucanoe.com/hunt/


----------

